# Amplifcador clase H de Apex H900



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 23, 2020)

Les dejo este amplifcador clase H.
Posiblemente sea muy costoso elaborarlo pero al menos dejar estos archivos aca para estudiarlo y no compremeterse, bueno.
Llevo tiempo siguindo los projectos del señor Mile de Serbia y el es un buen diseñador de amplificadores de audio aca les dejo el Apex H900 que me tome mi timepo en actualisar la PCB usando el programa de Sprint Layout 6 el transistor BF241 es obsoleto yo lo remplase por uno que si se consigue que es el MPSA92 los pines cambian yo tube que actualisar los trasos para acomodarlo, de acuerdo al señor Mile este amplificador requiere un transformador toroidal de 2500VA pero uno de 1500VA puede funcionar
La diferencia es que lleva en su fuente de poder 2 voltajes diferentes 120V DC +/- y 60V DC +/- el voltage de 120V va en el are de comutacion y es controlado por 2 integrados  IR2117 con sus mosfets IRF540 pero tambien pueden usar el IRF2807 que es superior, en mis estudio logre simularlo en multisim 14 y el resultado fue impresionante con el pude facilmente proveer casi 1200W a 4 ohms por supuesto esto es solo una simulacion posiblemente los resultados sean diferente en la vida real.
Voy a dejar los archivos aca pero no lo traten yo iba a tratarlo pero tengo un proyecto que no lo he terminado y no puedo empezar este hasta que no termine el otro.
Si en el futuro lo voy a tratar les dire si brega o no brega ya he visto muchas personas en YouTube que lo han tratado pero dejen que sea yo que lo trate primero y les aviso al momento estos archivos se quedan aca para manera de estudio solamente espero le guste este tema de clase H tambien les dejo el archivo de Sprint Layout 6 para que lo vean tambien

Nota: posiblemente me halla equivocado en cosas que dije en el video perdonen por los errores

Enlace de video test del Apex H900
Apex h900 v2 test

Enlace mi canal
Apex H900 simulación si da 1200W a 4 ohms wow!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2020)

Salvo por el transformador y que es común a cualquier amplificador de similar potencia *NO *es un circuito mas caro de realizar que otro convencional, incluso podría ser mas económico.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hace casi 7 años le advertí al propio diseñador del potencial gravísimo problema que podría tener esa fuente de alimentación, mucho más allá de lo ruidosa que podría resultar. La falla podría ser costosísima, masiva y grave.






						1000W Simple PA Amplifier
					

regarding 2SC5200/2SA1943 (driver?)  would you suggest Fairchild or Toshiba ?  I have 8pair of MJL21193/94 Maybe I could use one pair in place of the 2SC5200/2SA1943 ? and 'just' have 7 output pairs  I will probably use slightly lower voltage for home use, bass guitar :clown:




					www.diyaudio.com
				




En esa ocasión, el prestigioso amigo y miembro AndrewT (lamentablemente hoy fallecido) me daba la razón en público y por mensajes privados.

Dada la soberbia de APEX y su falta de respeto hacia los otros miembros, hizo que ni siquiera conteste ni agradezca las sugerencias ofrecidas.

El que esté dispuesto a perder mucho dinero, que la arme.

900W H-class PA Amp with Limiter - Page 393 - diyAudio (3923 post y aún siguen insistiendo con esa peligrosa fuente!!!)

1000W Simple PA Amplifier - Page 109 - diyAudio (advertí cuando llevaba el tema 9 páginas... hoy están en las 109 páginas y siguen insistiendo con lo mismo!!!)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hace casi 7 años le advertí al propio diseñador del potencial gravísimo . . . .


Estuve mirando el tema y efectivamente esa fuente puede ser un problema importante.
Por otro lado, es una configuración bastante empleada


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2020)

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Les dejo este amplifcador clase H.
> Posiblemente sea muy costoso elaborarlo pero al menos dejar estos archivos aca para estudiarlo y no compremeterse, bueno.
> Llevo tiempo siguindo los projectos del señor Mile de Serbia y el es un buen diseñador de amplificadores de audio aca les dejo el Apex H900 que me tome mi timepo en actualisar la PCB usando el programa de Sprint Layout 6 el transistor BF241 es obsoleto yo lo remplase por uno que si se consigue que es el MPSA92 los pines cambian yo tube que actualisar los trasos para acomodarlo, de acuerdo al señor Mile este amplificador requiere un transformador toroidal de 2500VA pero uno de 1500VA puede funcionar
> La diferencia es que lleva en su fuente de poder 2 voltajes diferentes 120V DC +/- y 60V DC +/- el voltage de 120V va en el are de comutacion y es controlado por 2 integrados  IR2117 con sus mosfets IRF540 pero tambien pueden usar el IRF2807 que es superior, en mis estudio logre simularlo en multisim 14 y el resultado fue impresionante con el pude facilmente proveer casi 1200W a 4 ohms por supuesto esto es solo una simulacion posiblemente los resultados sean diferente en la vida real.
> ...


Hola a todos , como ya de constubre en ese tipo de aporte las dos puebres puentes rectificadoras siguen sin su debidos dicipadores de calor.
!Jo dudo que els funcionem mucho tienpo a pleno vapor sin autoestropiarse por recalientamento excesivo!.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 23, 2020)

Quiero tambien agregar de que trate de estar en contacto  y Mile nunca me quiso e*X*plicar ciertas cosas, estoy de acuerdo con *diegomj1973*, esa fuente si es peligrosa 120V DC fácilmente pueden matarte si uno no tiene cuidado, bueno AndrewT que Dios lo tenga en la gloria, te decía la verdad en la cara pero te hacía ver la realidad


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , como ya de constubre en ese tipo de aporte las dos puebres puentes rectificadoras siguen sin su debidos dicipadores de calor.
> !Jo dudo que els funcionem mucho tienpo a pleno vapor sin autoestropiarse por recalientamento excesivo!.
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Si, eso lo tengo en mente, pero creo que no lo montaré es muy riesgoso solo dejo los archivos acá para estudio solamente.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 23, 2020)

Mi advertencia apunta principalmente sobre el tipo de fallas que podría presentar esa fuente y el efecto dominó catastrófico que podría causar sobre otros componentes de la propia fuente.

Para entenderlo, suponer simplemente que se ponga en cortocircuito un condensador del rail de + 60 VCC o que el mismo rail se una accidentalmente a 0 V, analizando qué sucedería con la nueva distribución de voltajes sobre los otros condensadores de los rails de + 120 VCC, previendo que siga funcionando el puente de la izquierda de la figura, aún habiéndose destruído el puente de la derecha de la misma figura por el propio cortocircuito. Mismo análisis se podría plantear para los rails negativos.

En cuanto al riesgo eléctrico, eso rige para cualquier circuito y el técnico debe conocer todos los recaudos a tomar.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 23, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Mi advertencia apunta principalmente sobre el tipo de fallas que podría presentar esa fuente y el efecto dominó catastrófico que podría causar sobre otros componentes de la propia fuente.
> 
> Para entenderlo, suponer simplemente que se ponga en cortocircuito un condensador del rail de + 60 VCC o que el mismo rail se una accidentalmente a 0 V, analizando qué sucedería con la nueva distribución de voltajes sobre los otros condensadores de los rails de + 120 VCC, previendo que siga funcionando el puente de la izquierda de la figura, aún habiéndose destruído el puente de la derecha de la misma figura por el propio cortocircuito. Mismo análisis se podría plantear para los rails negativos.
> 
> En cuanto al riesgo eléctrico, eso rige para cualquier circuito y el técnico debe conocer todos los recaudos a tomar.




no soy ingeniero ni nada por el estilo pero crees que se pueda entonces separar lo rieles de 120V y 60V a tenerlos separados ejemplo Bridge rectifier 1 con 120V DC separado y Bridge rectifier 2 con 60V DC pero entonces seria los capacitores separados no como en el diseño original enonces se comparten las fuentes solo el power supply GND so serian 2 PCB diferentes simpre trate de buscarle la logica de porque Mile el lo puso asi? bueno para finalisar creo que la solucion seria 2 circuitos diferentes compartiendo el GND 0V es una teoría que tengo

gracias por dar el ejemplo ahora entiendo lo que possiblemente pueda causar daños mayores este diseño si esa falla pasara


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2020)

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> no soy ingeniero ni nada por el estilo pero crees que se pueda entonces separar lo rieles de 120V y 60V a tenerlos separados ejemplo Bridge rectifier 1 con 120V DC separado y Bridge rectifier 2 con 60V DC pero entonces seria los capacitores separados no como en el diseño original enonces se comparten las fuentes solo el power supply GND so serian 2 PCB diferentes simpre trate de buscarle la logica de porque Mile el lo puso asi? bueno para finalisar creo que la solucion seria 2 circuitos diferentes compartiendo el GND 0V es una teoría que tengo
> 
> gracias por dar el ejemplo ahora entiendo lo que possiblemente pueda causar daños mayores este diseño si esa falla pasara


En* Diy Audio **Diego *comento como mejorar la fuente para hacerla mas segura, mira los link´s


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 23, 2020)

ultimo mensaje. Diego podrias dejar el enlace de tu comment de diyaudio.com? si el power supply se puede mejorar para el Apex H900  power supply entonces voy a hacer un nuevo diseño  y mas seguro


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2020)

Ya lo había hecho   


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hace casi 7 años le advertí al propio diseñador del potencial gravísimo problema que podría tener esa fuente de alimentación, mucho más allá de lo ruidosa que podría resultar. La falla podría ser costosísima, masiva y grave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 23, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ya lo había hecho




gracias fantastico este power supply de Diego si es mas seguro de esta manera lo seguire y voy a hacer un diseño de PSU lo que si que no se que numero de piesa son los diodos estos?


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 24, 2020)

oh jajajaja de hay viene la confucion usted es diegomj1973 de diyaudio.com Fogonazo ok ok
ehncontre este esquenatico de un amplifcador clase H crees que se pudiera usar en el Apex H900?


----------



## ni (Mar 24, 2020)

Pues los QSC de la sierie RMX usan la fuente con esa configuración:



Y Apex basa sus diseños o "diseños" en circuitos comerciales, supongo que será por eso ...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 24, 2020)

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> gracias fantastico este power supply de Diego si es mas seguro de esta manera lo seguire y voy a hacer un diseño de PSU lo que si que no se que numero de piesa son los diodos estos?



Esos diodos en derivación deben tener la misma capacidad de manejo de corriente que los del puente, por lo menos. Solo actuarían en caso de fallas parciales, donde el amplificador podría seguir operando a casi 60 VCC (60 VCC menos la caída de esos mismos diodos).

En el gráfico, aunque obvio y por lo apurado de mi esquema, me faltó en esa ocasión indicar que los rails de + 60 VCC y - 60 VCC se toman de la unión vertical entre los condensadores de la parte izquierda de la imagen (pero se debe tener presente que la unión física real y efectiva para los ruidos debería efectuarse uniendo el ánodo de un diodo en derivación con el cátodo del otro diodo en derivación, ambos correspondientes a la misma polaridad de rails). Ver esquema ejemplo donde marco con elipse.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 24, 2020)

oh ok voy a ver si recreo un esquematico mas claro cuando lo poste me dice si esta bien en este que hiso asi seria como van los de MV rails?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 24, 2020)

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> oh ok voy a ver si recreo un esquematico mas claro cuando lo poste me dice si esta bien en este que hiso asi seria como van los de MV rails?



Acordate de unir en lo físico solo en la parte más hacia la derecha de la imagen, como en el ejemplo del post 15.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 24, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Acordate de unir en lo físico solo en la parte más hacia la derecha de la imagen, como en el ejemplo del post 15.


ok voy a hacer un "draft" = borrador a ver si lo entendi mejor me imagino que lo mas conveniente seria poner los 4 bridge rectifier en un disipadar y los caps separados asi seria mas facil remplasarlos en el futuro hice este borron so seria algo asi?

desafortunadamente el toroidal que consegui solo da 35V AC en los 4 secundarios es de AnTek numero de pieza me imagino que no seria suficiente para stereo so seria monoblock
*AN-15635 - 1500VA 35V *


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 24, 2020)

Te sugiero abrir unos surcos en las pistas como en la imagen, para minimizar los ruidos eléctricos en las líneas de alimentación debidos a los pulsos de carga y descarga que se producen en los condensadores principales. Esos surcos tienen que ir casi hacia el final de la parte derecha de la imagen, solo dejando el justo lugar para los conectores de las salidas de la fuente hacia el amplificador.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 24, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Te sugiero abrir unos surcos en las pistas como en la imagen, para minimizar los ruidos eléctricos en las líneas de alimentación debidos a los pulsos de carga y descarga que se producen en los condensadores principales. Esos surcos tienen que ir casi hacia el final de la parte derecha de la imagen, solo dejando el justo lugar para los conectores de las salidas de la fuente hacia el amplificador.


oh ok lo puedo hacer asi no hay problema seguro que si voy a editarlo ahora ok me imagino que es como reglas del "creepage" verdad?
aca el draft editado que numero de componente seria el apropiado para los diodos que estan en la salidas?


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 24, 2020)

hello Diego posiblente estes ocupado pero eleabore mas el esquematico so esto seria como debe ir? responde cuando puedas se que estas ocupado en otras cosas no hay prisa


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 24, 2020)

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> oh ok lo puedo hacer asi no hay problema seguro que si voy a editarlo ahora ok me imagino que es como reglas del "creepage" verdad?
> aca el draft editado que numero de componente seria el apropiado para los diodos que estan en la salidas?



Es mucho más simple el concepto de cortar de esa forma esas pistas de cobre en ese PCB y en esa placa de condensadores. Básicamente, lo que se evita es que por determinados puntos de referencia no circulen las corrientes de carga de los condensadores principales, las cuales suelen ser de variación abrupta en el tiempo y de marcada amplitud. Te podrás imaginar que si a esas corrientes las integrás en esos puntos de referencia (a través de las resistencias propias de los trazos de cobre del PCB), los puntos de referencia dejan de ser estáticos en el tiempo (léase, pasan a ser ruidosos, eléctricamente hablando). Tus puntos de referencia son esos conectores de + 60 VCC, + 120 VCC, 0 V, - 60 VCC y - 120 VCC.

El último esquema que has subido está perfecto. Has entendido exactamente la idea. En ese esquema, si por alguna eventualidad se pone en corto algún condensador, podría volar solo su puente asociado (como mucho), pero no arruinás ni un carísimo condensador adicional más (que podría valer varios puentes). Lo mismo con provocar accidentalmente un corto entre rails o entre rails y 0 V.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 24, 2020)

gracias por tomarte su tiempo y hacerme entenderlo mejor voy a ahora a editar la PCB, a ultima pregunta crees que se le puedan colocar resistencias de "bleeder resistors"


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 24, 2020)

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> gracias por tomarte su tiempo y hacerme entenderlo mejor voy a ahora a editar la PCB, a ultima pregunta crees que se le puedan colocar resistencias de "bleeder resistors"



Si te referís a esas resistencias de 47 K que puso APEX en paralelo a cada banco de 20.000 uF, personalmente no le veo mucho sentido, ya que si hacés los cálculos demorarían más de 78 minutos para descargarlos a "prácticamente" cero voltios y casi 16 minutos para que queden con aproximadamente el 37 % de su voltaje nominal de operación, mientras no se los descargue adicionalmente con el consumo en vacío de ese amplificador (dependerá de un montón de factores, pero principalmente del circuito de protección, conexión y desconexión de los parlantes, que supongo a ese nivel contará). Si es para meterle los dedos permanentemente (es decir, conectar y desconectar bloques funcionales para efectuar pruebas permanentes), no serían muy efectivas que digamos. Si el banco pasa a ser de 30.000 uF por rail, esos tiempos se incrementarán en un 50 % más. La mejor protección es saber lo que se está haciendo y dónde estamos apoyando nuestros dedos.


----------



## rektor (Mar 27, 2020)

Hola a todos buen día, amigo *vargasmongo3435* pienso también en armar ese amplificador pero primero pienso probarlo sin el stepdriver y luego todo, por favor si tienes la simulación me podrías hacer el favor de pasármela, desde ya gracias.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 27, 2020)

rektor dijo:


> hola a todos buen dia,amigo
> *vargasmongo3435 pienso tambien en armar ese amplificador pero primero pienso probarlo sin el stepdriver y luego todo,opr fabor si tienes la simulacion me podrias hacer el fabor de pasarmela desde ya gracias,*



tengo la simulacion si nota: recuerda que es solo *una simulacion* el resultado es de un 80% mira te dejo la fuente suplidora simple aca tambien en Sprint Layout 6 archivo tambien el Apex VU meter con esquematico tambien


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 28, 2020)

Un mensaje mío personal acá en éste foro, por favor no traten éste circuito si no has previamente ensamblado algo anteriormente ya he montado mas de 10 pero no de ésta potencia, si es su primera vez no lo intenten, empiecen con algo facil, primero clase AB como el AX-14 de Apex que es bueno también, si el tema es del Apex H900 solo continúen con el tema de éste diseño y no agregar otros aparte de éste para evitar confusiones.


----------



## moonwalker (Mar 28, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hace casi 7 años le advertí al propio diseñador del potencial gravísimo problema que podría tener esa fuente de alimentación, mucho más allá de lo ruidosa que podría resultar. La falla podría ser costosísima, masiva y grave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Además Diego, He visto que Mile Slavkovic siempre coloca una pifia en varios de los diagramas de sus amplificadores. No recuerdo si fue en el diagrama de Ultimate 100W high fidelity donde se encontraba un punto indicando un grave error entre conexiones y uno de los colegas de diyaudio corrigió el error y opinó que en los esquemas de Apex siempre había una pifia que al parecer era adrede y no un error involuntario.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 29, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> Además Diego, He visto que Mile Slavkovic siempre coloca una pifia en varios de los diagramas de sus amplificadores. No recuerdo si fue en el diagrama de Ultimate 100W high fidelity donde se encontraba un punto indicando un grave error entre conexiones y uno de los colegas de diyaudio corrigió el error y opinó que en los esquemas de Apex siempre había una pifia que al parecer era adrede y no un error involuntario.



Es simple: uno puede equivocarse, ya que nadie está exento ni es perfecto. Se te puede pasar por alto algún detalle, pero si alguien te "sigue" y te lo resalta, uno tiene que procurar corregirlo o discutirlo técnicamente hasta que se disipen las dudas al respecto y se decante lo que deba ser. Lo grave es cuando te demuestran convenientemente y con respeto la equivocación y seguís como si nada.

De última, si no querés hacer público un desarrollo personal (por infinidad de razones y que pueden estar debidamente justificadas), simplemente, no lo publiques y listo. Ahora, si hacés público un desarrollo personal, hay que bancarse que te puedan corregir y admitirlo respetuosamente si corresponde.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 29, 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo con diegomj1973


----------



## moonwalker (Mar 29, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es simple: uno puede equivocarse, ya que nadie está exento ni es perfecto. Se te puede pasar por alto algún detalle, pero si alguien te "sigue" y te lo resalta, uno tiene que procurar corregirlo o discutirlo técnicamente hasta que se disipen las dudas al respecto y se decante lo que deba ser. Lo grave es cuando te demuestran convenientemente y con respeto la equivocación y seguís como si nada.
> 
> De última, si no querés hacer público un desarrollo personal (por infinidad de razones y que pueden estar debidamente justificadas), simplemente, no lo publiques y listo. Ahora, si hacés público un desarrollo personal, hay que bancarse que te puedan corregir y admitirlo respetuosamente si corresponde.


Hace varios años atrás que he colocado este amplificador de Apex en la lista de proyectos pero sin embargo nunca había visto o detallado la manera en que Mile Slavkovic dispone la fuente de poder. Respecto al tipo de Step driver, hay un circuito que también propone Apex, el cual hace con un operacional TL072 y tiene como referencia SD-5 pero que supongo que lo tomó de la serie Pulse de Crest Audio porque Crest usa el mismo step driver idéntico el cual el manual de servicio explica acerca de su funcionamiento detalladamente por eso usaría el SD-5 por mayores referencia pero por supuesto que con el integrado que usa el Step driver expuesto en H-900 funcionará perfectamente.


----------



## p@nd@tronick (Mar 29, 2020)

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Un mensaje mío personal acá en éste foro, por favor no traten éste circuito si no has previamente ensamblado algo anteriormente ya he montado mas de 10 pero no de ésta potencia, si es su primera vez no lo intenten, empiecen con algo facil, primero clase AB como el AX-14 de Apex que es bueno también, si el tema es del Apex H900 solo continúen con el tema de éste diseño y no agregar otros aparte de éste para evitar confusiones.



hola cordial saludos  amigo vargasmongo3435
amigo quiciera pedirte un consejo si no es mucha molestia , resulta que he armado varios amplificadores desde salidas STK haasta las Qsc  de 700 y 1200 W  con voltaJe maximo de 90 voltios pero  con 1 solo riel nunca he construido alguno que maneje 2 rieles de voltaje.
lo que quiero es armar un amplificador  con inyectores pero hay  tantos  planos  y no se depronto tu has armado y me recomiendes uno que ya este testiado y no sea un manojo de compliques algo como para  empezar en ese tema de los inyectores y los varios rieles de voltaje.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 29, 2020)

yo quisiera empesar a probar el Apex H900 lo que pasa es que ya empese este y no quiero complicarme mucho  clase H todavia no lo he tratado estoy en clase AB todavia tan pronto se acabe esta vaina del covid-19 y temine mi projecto voy a tratar el Apex H900 por ahora no hagas ninguno para que no pierdas dinero ademas todos los vuelos estan anulados con lo del virus ese, ordenar piezas ahora no es combeniente en estos momentos hay que solo esperar

esta es la foto del projecto mio ya el cajon lo tengo falta montarlo


----------



## sebsjata (Mar 29, 2020)

The end Is near  jajaja
Muy bueno el proyecto, pero descargué la simulación y me da una distorsión muy alta, alrededor del 3%, será probl ma del simulador o hay algo mal con el diseño?


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 29, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> The end Is near  jajaja
> Muy bueno el proyecto, pero descargué la simulación y me da una distorsión muy alta, alrededor del 3%, será probl ma del simulador o hay algo mal con el diseño?



si tambien me da un poco de distorcion pero recuerda es una simulacion no sabes si en verda responde bien en la vida real hay que ver mas o menos


----------



## sebsjata (Mar 30, 2020)

Analizando la simulación encontré 3 fallos. Tienes mal conectado la parte que sensa el cambio de tensión, lo tienes conectado a -vcc y debe de estar conectado a la señal de base del riel negativo, tienes mal conectado Rafa la fuente MH- mal conectada, está al revés, tienes los mosfete del riel negativo conectados al revés, por eso siempre hay -120v, esos son los errores sin embargo corrigiendo esos errores no conseguí hacer el cambio de tensión, los mosfets no conmutan por eso es la distorsión tan alta, el amplificador siempre funciona con los 60v aparte que el amplificador AB deja mucho que desear, es un diseño muy básico, se podría hacer una etapa AB mucho mejor, y Sziklay que me gustan mucho, y agregarle los inyectores que creo que le llaman así. No sé ya no me gusta mucho este amplificador, creo que en el foro hay muchos mejores clase H que este.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 30, 2020)

Eso mismo pense yo deje la simulacion puedes dejar los archivos aca para ver que cambios le hisistes?


vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Eso mismo pense  puedes dejar los archivos aca para ver que cambios le hisistes? si pudes saquele una PDF mejor y lo dejas  aca adjuntado a ver


entonces mira ver este esquematico original a ver que hise mal, note eso pero se le quita la distorcion cuaado inviertes los mosfets que estan en el carril +HV


----------



## sebsjata (Mar 30, 2020)

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> note eso pero se le quita la distorcion cuaado inviertes los mosfets que estan en el carril +HV


por eso mismo se quita la distorsiona, al invertir los mosfets lo que estas haciendo es prácticamente un puente y el amplificador y así siempre el amplificador se estaría alimentando con los 120V, lo mismo pasa con el low side.
tendria que hacer la simulacion en LT Spice para ver el funcionamiento porque el Multisim tiene problemas para simular en fuente flotante.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 30, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> por eso mismo se quita la distorsiona, al invertir los mosfets lo que estas haciendo es prácticamente un puente y el amplificador y así siempre el amplificador se estaría alimentando con los 120V, lo mismo pasa con el low side.
> tendria que hacer la simulacion en LT Spice para ver el funcionamiento porque el Multisim tiene problemas para simular en fuente flotante.


hace timepo que no uso LTSPice es ma avansado tratare a ver como reaciona


----------

